# Me again...piccies!!!



## Guest (Apr 30, 2004)

Here you go, first one is 1 1/2 month into cycle (taken from hackskii's website cos I lost my one  ), rest are current pics, I can't see improvement on it. But next cycle you will definately see an improvement cos I'm going for it


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Wow, what can I say? Looking good Sanity.

If I was a chick or gay you would be my first pick.


----------



## miami797 (Feb 19, 2004)

your left arm looks bigger then your right arm for some reason...maybe it's just the position your in or maybe you just masterbate alot..

how tall and how much you weigh??


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

It was a motorcycle accident.

Hey Insanity, nice shorts 

Lets see some pics of the big bad Miami


----------



## miami797 (Feb 19, 2004)

forget that...last time i put a pic up everyone told me how mean and ugly i looked...and that was when i was 19....so forget a present day one.......you all really know how to hurt a brothers feelings


----------



## Guest (May 1, 2004)

miami797 said:


> your left arm looks bigger then your right arm for some reason...maybe it's just the position your in or maybe you just masterbate alot..
> 
> how tall and how much you weigh??


I'm 6 foot, and 99kgs, my weight fluctuates massively but 99kgs seems to be the average, it doesn't matter what time I weigh myself, one day it could be 102kgs, another day it could be 96kgs. and it's not the scales, they're professional ones 

As for my arm, it was a car crash, not a motorcycle accident Steve!  , it's not much smaller, it's just the light and the angle, I will sort it out on my next cycle which will be a massive weight gaining one, I need to symmetrise myself, cos if I don't, I'm gonna look fcuking stupid  , also this camera takes some weight off me! and doesn't show my abs as they are showing up now  steriods seems to induce fat loss for me


----------



## Predator (Feb 1, 2004)

Looking good bro,

You have a very well formed and solid look. Nice seperation in the pecs! 

Keep pushing buddy,

Predator


----------



## Guest (May 1, 2004)

miami797 said:


> forget that...last time i put a pic up everyone told me how mean and ugly i looked...and that was when i was 19....so forget a present day one.......you all really know how to hurt a brothers feelings


I can't remember anyone saying that, I said something like 'you look like that guy out of papa roach', now, thats not saying 'I find you extremely ugly in a warthog kind of way' is it? I think the other comments ranged from mean to scary, probably cos you weren't smiling and looked like someone whos just been ass rammed and looking to get revenge....


----------



## robdog (Dec 2, 2003)

nice going insanity good bas physique there. another 12 months and youll be big mate. come on miami lets have a look at ya.


----------



## Jock (Apr 8, 2003)

> you all really know how to hurt a brothers feelings


Whats wrong bro, you've gone all sensitive on us, are you on Clomid or something?

Looking strong Insanity mate, nice definition in your chest and delts, what do your legs look like?


----------



## Killerkeane (Nov 9, 2003)

id sa yhis legs are the worst which is why he didnt take a picture of them?


----------



## Killerkeane (Nov 9, 2003)

good definition there bro, my scales change all the time too, but mine cost 5.50 form aldi


----------



## Guest (May 1, 2004)

Not at all, I'm not fcuking modelling in my fcuking boxer shorts for an internet website, I draw the line somewhere


----------



## Carnivore (Apr 7, 2004)

get a little extra size on your front delts and you'll look the **** mate!


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Jock said:


> Whats wrong bro, you've gone all sensitive on us, are you on Clomid or something?
> 
> Looking strong Insanity mate, nice definition in your chest and delts, what do your legs look like?


Wow very observant Jock. Maybe he need to get on some Tamoxifen. 

Hey Miami lets see some more pics brother. 

Yea Insanity does look good. Lean, good muscle and funny. Got any sisters?


----------



## tuc biscuit (Dec 5, 2003)

looking good, wish I could get lean like that


----------



## Guest (May 2, 2004)

winger said:


> Wow very observant Jock. Maybe he need to get on some Tamoxifen.
> 
> Hey Miami lets see some more pics brother.
> 
> Yea Insanity does look good. Lean, good muscle and funny. Got any sisters?


Yeah, she's getting married in sept  Well, just wait till the next cycle guys, I'm going for it, I should be pretty much what I was last time by the end of it, and I looked stupidly big last time, was troublesome to wipe my ar5e!


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Insanity said:


> was troublesome to wipe my ar5e!


Get a colostomy bag


----------



## Guest (May 2, 2004)

Colostomy bag collects sh1t? I thought it was just p1ss?


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Oh I didn't know. How do you know so much about that?


----------



## Guest (May 2, 2004)

Cos I ain't uk-muscles spell and grammar checker for nothing


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Insanity said:


> Cos I ain't uk-muscles spell and grammar checker for nothing


Yea how is that. You are a computer guy that also works on cars. You have good grammer and spelling and punctuation. What gives.  I think I love you!  Oh I cant say that you are post cycle. Dont get all teary eyed on me now.


----------



## Guest (May 2, 2004)

The way I brought up I guess, plus it was always a bonus in school, all the nice girls were asking me for help, and I helped them...and boned them in the school toilets, which I got boll0cked for, not for shagging, just skipping lessons, they don't know the shagging bit


----------



## Biker (Apr 8, 2003)

looking solid


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Insanity said:


> The way I brought up I guess, plus it was always a bonus in school, all the nice girls were asking me for help, and I helped them...and boned them in the school toilets, which I got boll0cked for, not for shagging, just skipping lessons, they don't know the shagging bit


Damn Insanity you have a spin on everything. 

Oh by the way your pics. I have seen more meat on a butchers apron.  You can thank Paul for that one.


----------



## Guest (May 3, 2004)

Watch this space, bitch  my d1ck will be bigger than your arms on my next cycle


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Insanity said:


> Watch this space, bitch  my d1ck will be bigger than your arms on my next cycle


Yea yea yea but it depends on the girl.


----------



## Guest (May 3, 2004)

hahahaha, now that was funny


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Insanity said:


> hahahaha, now that was funny


Thanks


----------



## miami797 (Feb 19, 2004)

been a while since i've been on the board...had a new picture taken but it was a mug shot from miami-dade county police....got in a bit of trouble at a baseball game last week........


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Insanity said:


> Cos I ain't uk-muscles spell and grammar checker for nothing


Now that was funny. You are also uk-muscles comedian too


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

miami797 said:


> been a while since i've been on the board...had a new picture taken but it was a mug shot from miami-dade county police....got in a bit of trouble at a baseball game last week........


Are you serious? Damn, wassup, a little rage with the roids and some mob mentality?


----------



## Guest (May 3, 2004)

Well, heres the story, he was originally arrested for a minor offence in which he'll just a get away with a caution, but unfortunately when the lovely lady copper was reading his rights, you know the line '...anything you say can and will be held against you...' well, he sat there for a couple of seconds before blurting out 'tits' and the mug shot was taken swiftly after as you would expect...now this is just a rumour, I don't know if it's true...but still


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Yea do tell. Did you get some action in Jail?


----------



## Guest (May 3, 2004)

The only action he got was bum fun!


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Insanity said:


> The only action he got was bum fun!


Well some action is better than none.


----------



## miami797 (Feb 19, 2004)

no bum fun in jail..that's the prison life......i spent a few nights in jail since i went in on a friday and had to waid till monday to get the judge........all we did was go to a game and start a fight one night with braves, uni of florida gators, and florida state seminole fans...the next game we all sat next to each other and we had firecrackers ready for them and let loose on the foreworks so got the royal police escort to the county jail....nothing serious just a little fun and money...........cant wait till the FA cup final though when the sh!t really goes down and all you man u suckers will feel the wrath of the almighty millwall


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Well glad to see you are still among the living. Nice to see ya back.


----------



## Guest (May 4, 2004)

Jeez, some yanks just kid themselves, others might have well shoot themselves, you ain't got a chance Miami, face it...


----------



## miami797 (Feb 19, 2004)

anit got a chance with what????


----------



## OnePack (Jan 9, 2004)

miami797 said:


> anit got a chance with what????


millwall aint got a chance to beat man u?

Insanity's a man u fan.


----------



## miami797 (Feb 19, 2004)

you never know...wimbledon did liverpool a while back and dennis wise was on that wimbledon team......you never never know...


----------



## Guest (May 5, 2004)

We'll see, you're wasting your money on the plane ticket though mate


----------



## miami797 (Feb 19, 2004)

its never a waste to go to a country where the women drop their panties just to hear my voice.......and especially not a waste to go to cardiff with 22,000 millwall to see the cup final..


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

miami797 said:


> its never a waste to go to a country where the women drop their panties just to hear my voicel..


Is that because you are American?  If that is the case where do I sign up.


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Hey, the women here drop their panties when they hear foreign accents too. Hey, I drop my panties when I hear Swedish women talk.


----------



## Guest (May 8, 2004)

I drop my panties when I hear women saying they're gonna suck my c0ck...which is pretty rare, in fact hardly ever


----------



## Guest (May 8, 2004)

Heres a nice edit, what I should look like


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Nice wood work.  Do you have a lathe?


----------



## megatron (Apr 21, 2004)

Insanity - we must be related i swear, imagine your body @ a measly 160 lb. That's me - our chest and arms look identical (yours are of course far bigger).

nice to see what I can be if i keep going.


----------



## Guest (May 11, 2004)

Everyone claims to be a relation of me, probably want my money, my job, or even my non-existant gf!  160lbs? I don't think I ever was 160lbs!!


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Yea will you be my big brother? I will have to wait till after you do your cycle though.


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Oh Hackie, that was a cheap shot at the Benster.

His arms are much bigger than yours and look better too.

Ok Ben, I got him back for you. 

Hey, I cant pick on him, he is my jab man!!!!


----------



## Guest (May 11, 2004)

Heh, thanks, but don't worry, I'll give him something to think about when I've finish my next cycle in a few months  , should hit 17 stone without a problem


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Insanity said:


> Heh, thanks, but don't worry, I'll give him something to think about when I've finish my next cycle in a few months  , should hit 17 stone without a problem


When are you doing your next cycle? Oh yea say hi to the bird.


----------

